# Wildlife Photography Workshop



## monutheronu (Nov 22, 2014)

Hiiii everyone I am monu and I am a huge fan of wildlife photography. I have heard that a wildlife photography workshop is going to be held Mr. Sudhir Shivaram at Ranthambore, India is it true ? If anyone has any idea about this event then please inform me.


----------



## JimMcClain (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, but the December event is currently sold out: Photo Tour to Ranthambhore National Park There is another one in April 2015 though: Ranthambhore Wild Wonders

Jim


----------



## monutheronu (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you so much sir. Is this photography workshop is between 6 to 12 April ?


----------



## monutheronu (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you so much sir. Sir is this event is between 6 to 12 April ?


----------



## JimMcClain (Nov 24, 2014)

No, it's the 1st to the 5th. Follow the link I provided for complete details. You will also find other workshop and tour schedules for Sudhir Shivaram.

Jim


----------



## monutheronu (Nov 24, 2014)

Again thanks a lot sir.


----------

